# fife beginners group ( and all abilities)



## fife-life-ccyle (28 Jun 2014)

new meetup group in fife - all welcome - beginners and pros alike
there are three rules
1. have a bike - any bike will do
2. be human - or at least almost
3. have fun

the rest i leave to you

I get no money back from the site - it is all for cycling

www.meetup.com/fife-life-cycle


----------

